# Colours for piano and strings



## Cygnenoir

I have been working on a new piece for my cycle Colours, anytime the spirit came over me  This time it's piano solo. Yellow is the colour, and the title is Solis Triplex.

And yes, I know I'm breaking rules. Feedback is appreciated. I hope you enjoy.

Link to my channel here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Cygnenoir

Finally I have finished a new addition to this cycle. It wasn't really in my initial plans, but it's the "color" white. I think it turned out pretty decent. What do you guys think of my schizofrenic kind of style? :lol:


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## janxharris

Cygnenoir said:


> I have been working on a new piece for my cycle Colours, anytime the spirit came over me  This time it's piano solo. Yellow is the colour, and the title is Solis Triplex.
> 
> And yes, I know I'm breaking rules. Feedback is appreciated. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> Link to my channel here:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/


Which rule?------------------


----------



## Phil loves classical

Yellow was my favourite piece of the colours by far. I think it's because the piano carries it all the way. I like your White the most out of the orchestral ones. Blue is probably my least favourite because it sounds the most 'ambient'.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Hello, fellow composer-friends. It's been a while.

I have added three new songs to my cycle. Here they are - with score :tiphat:


----------



## Cygnenoir

Not my best one. But here goes.


----------

